# rotary coal tipple



## Big Mike

I would like to here your opinion .

I have a lionel CN coal train set as well as the lionel rotary coal tipple, a tressel kit came with the set ,but in real life, tipples ,or coal dumpers appear to be level with the ground. so would you cut a hole in your board,and set it level with the top so the track is level, or use the tressle kit and set the tipple on top your board as lionel intened?


----------



## santafe158

I think it depends on whether you really want to model the prototype (which as you said, is probably level with the ground and dumping into a pit below ground level) or just have the accessory on the layout.

I'm sure that particular accessory was designed with a carpet central layout operation in mind hence the trestle set (you wouldn't want to cut a hole in the floor to set it up).


----------



## Big Mike

yes your right, I forget some people still set up on the floor,but do you think it would look ok? I mean do you think most of the action of the tipple could still be seen if I sink it down into the board? it is an awsom accy. to see in action.


----------



## santafe158

Honestly I don't think I've ever seen that accessory in person so I'm not sure. If it only flips the car over, then you'd probably be OK burying it in the table. From the pictures I just found on google, it looks pretty sweet. Are you planning on actually using "coal" in the cars or are you just going to use your imagination on the load being dumped?


----------



## kursplat

looks good to me 

but this looks like it would be fun to model too.....


----------



## Big Mike

what is that? is that molten ore, steel ?? what ever it is it looks hot.


----------



## Big Mike

santafe158 said:


> Honestly I don't think I've ever seen that accessory in person so I'm not sure. If it only flips the car over, then you'd probably be OK burying it in the table. From the pictures I just found on google, it looks pretty sweet. Are you planning on actually using "coal" in the cars or are you just going to use your imagination on the load being dumped?


it dumps little plastic round rat turds,thats what they look like anyway,unlike the old post war coal,you know ,the stuff that looks like real coal? the reason for the new design is to keep it out of the gears,to stop jam ups.


----------



## flyboy2610

kursplat said:


> but this looks like it would be fun to model too.....


I wouldn't set THAT up on the carpet unless you are single or wish to be so!!:laugh:


----------



## kursplat

trainweb.org

"Molten slag was removed from the plant in special slag pot cars and taken about 3 miles to be dumped as waste. Slag temperatures range from 1,200 degrees F for nickel to 1,600 for cobalt. This operation took place about every 2 to 3 hours, 24 hours a day using 10 car trains requiring two electric locomotives"


----------



## Big Ed

kursplat said:


> trainweb.org
> 
> "Molten slag was removed from the plant in special slag pot cars and taken about 3 miles to be dumped as waste. Slag temperatures range from 1,200 degrees F for nickel to 1,600 for cobalt. This operation took place about every 2 to 3 hours, 24 hours a day using 10 car trains requiring two electric locomotives"



The slag makes a fairly big mountain too.


A slag mountain,


----------



## pookybear

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhJF_hTJ2Rw

Pookybear


----------



## Snape

*Depends upon your need*

Do you actually want to build a prototype or have the thing present on a layout?
One piece of advice would be to not cut a hole on the ground to get it through.


----------



## kursplat

big ed said:


> The slag makes a fairly big mountain too.
> 
> 
> A slag mountain,
> 
> View attachment 13261


some gopher out there is going to have one heck of a headache trying to dig it to _that_


----------

